# RAF Buchan R7 Mk III ROTOR Radar Bunker



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

This is well covered by Nick Catford in the Subrit Site, so I'll be lazy and let you read all you need to know there...

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/b/buchan_r7/index1.html

and

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/b/buchan_r7/index.html

This is a place I've been meaning to look at for a long time, and really no excuse as I drive past it just about every day. Here's a people's map linky...

http://peoplesmap.com/?y=838464.25&...MAGE,PEOPLESMAP,POPULAR,PEOPLESMAPU&overlays=

I didn't get down into the bunker, as it was an opportunistic visit. I was needing to take pics of a poorly horse for the vet, so I just happened to have my camera. Looks like it is still reasonably accessible, albeit with needing a pair of waders or a wetsuit. The water is lovely and clear. Probably freezing though. So if anybody wants to do top cover for me, we could arrange to nip on over and get some internal shots.

On with the pics though...






IFF building to the left, sub station to the right. (Landy Lovers would have loved this place a few months back... it was a Landrover Graveyard)





Type 79 sub station










Type 79 IFF building





Thick door





Roof top mount





IFF interior















R7 bunker top





Through the ventilation





A bit wet. Anybody got a pump?





Where the work's done these days.

Thanks for looking. If anybody wants to go swimming, give me a shout.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 17, 2009)

Shame it's so flooded but great to see the IFF mount and the pic from inside the IFF. Enjoyed reading the subbrit account too...now I know what IFF actually means!  Cheers for that, Seahorse.


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 17, 2009)

"Pelaw-On-Tyne" ? I was actually visiting that area today! Blimey.
There are some great historic remnants lying round there (not the escorts )

It really deserves to be pumped out methinks.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## V70 (Feb 17, 2009)

The internal R7 shots on the Subbrit site are of course a bit deceptive, as it'll be pitch black down there!.. sometimes I do wonder how NC manages to light up underground shots to comprehensively!

I'd not drive up specially to see the interior, but might stick the waders in the car if I was going to be in the area 

Good report though, nice to see the current situation


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

V70 said:


> The internal R7 shots on the Subbrit site are of course a bit deceptive, as it'll be pitch black down there!.. sometimes I do wonder how NC manages to light up underground shots to comprehensively!
> 
> I'd not drive up specially to see the interior, but might stick the waders in the car if I was going to be in the area
> 
> Good report though, nice to see the current situation



I reckon a fair bit of light could be let into the middle room, as the hatch is light enough to take off on a temorary basis.

But of course, that's not the room I'd be wanting to see mostly. One of our dive boats is in port at the moment. I think I'll nip down tomorrow and see if I can "borrow" a decent underwater light.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Feb 18, 2009)

superb, love to see this


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 18, 2009)

Bloody boat sailed last night. I'll just have to make do with Tesco's finest LED torch. 

I have learned a thing or two from divers though. Apparently clingfilm will keep a torch surprisingly dry so long as you don't take it too deep. Well I never.

Not so sure about my camera though. I'll just have to be careful I don't drop it.

Any volunteers to visit with me again and call for help if I drown????


----------



## RichardB (Feb 18, 2009)

I reckon we'll be taking the caravan to Mintlaw again this year, that can't be too far away. If you're still up for it and on dry land I'll go with you.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 18, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I reckon we'll be taking the caravan to Mintlaw again this year, that can't be too far away. If you're still up for it and on dry land I'll go with you.



Aye, give me a shout when you know when. I have no idea when I'm likely to be home, so we'll just play it by ear.


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 18, 2009)

Nick uses a medium format film camera, he works in total darkness with the shutter held open then goes around with a flashgun and lights the scene with multiple bursts of flash. Getting the right exposure/number of flashes takes experience!


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pics seahorse. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had an idea. I'm going to see if I can call in some favours and borrow a mini ROV, and get some video grabs from under water. If I can persuade somebody that I won't trap the bloody thing down there. 

I''ll let you know if it comes off.

Back to sea again on Monday. No more exploring for a while.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, imagine diving in there!! Dangerous as F**K (!) but scary and interesting too!! right, wheres my drysuit!!


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 27, 2009)

That's why I thought ROV, DN. No need to get wet, just let the ROV do all the work. I hope my source still has their Hyball. That would be perfect for down there.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Tha would be great! Imagine that! get the ROV!!


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope this happens-it would be well cool!


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 18, 2009)

Good News everyone!!!

Mini ROV and generator sourced. 

3 weeks until I'm home though. 

Can't wait. I hope the water stays clear until I can get back to it.


----------

